

Starcraft 2 offering subscription plans in Latin America, Asia and Russia - javanix
http://www.joystiq.com/2010/05/07/starcraft-2-offering-subscription-plans-in-latin-america-asia-a/

======
javanix
Apparently the game will be available traditionally for the same price as in
North America, or for a smaller amount up front and a recurring subscription
fee.

Can any economists here speculate as to the relative profitability for
Blizzard with this sort of forked pricing?

